# wegen + Dativ



## Jana337

Henryk said:
			
		

> Nach "wegen" *kann *in bestimmtem Falle der Dativ folgen, nämlich, wenn das Substantiv unmittelbar darauf folgt (ohne Artikel und Adjektiv).


Ach ja, das möchte ich auch mal klären. 

Der Duden:


> Umgangssprachlich und landschaftlich wird wegen häufig mit dem Dativ verbunden: Wegen dem Hund fuhr sie nicht in Urlaub. Dieser Gebrauch gilt standardsprachlich als nicht korrekt.


Bis hier klar. 





> Dagegen wird wegen bei stark gebeugten Substantiven im Plural auch standardsprachlich mit dem Dativ verbunden, wenn der Genitiv formal nicht zu erkennen ist (Präposition [2]): wegen Geschäften verreist sein. (Sonst aber: wegen dringender Geschäfte ...).
> (c) Dudenverlag 1998


Hier stehe ich auf dem Schlauch: Ist "wegen Geschäfte verreist sein" falsch? Wenn ja, warum? Klar, "Geschäfte" kann auch ein Nominativ und ein Akkusativ sein, aber wenn es dem "wegen" folgt, ist es bestimmt ein Genitiv. 

Hilfe, bitte. 

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Hier stehe ich auf dem Schlauch: Ist "wegen Geschäfte verreist sein" falsch? Wenn ja, warum? Klar, "Geschäfte" kann auch ein Nominativ und ein Akkusativ sein, aber wenn es dem "wegen" folgt, ist es bestimmt ein Genitiv.
> 
> Hilfe, bitte.
> 
> Jana


 
Ich kann nichts über Regeln hier sagen, nur, dass deine vorgeschlagene Version nicht gut klingt. "wegen Geschäfte" klingt falsch, es fehlt halt etwas, z.B. ein Artikel dazwischen. 

Alternativ kann man aber "(der) Geschäfte wegen" sagen, um dieser Satz zu umgehen. Und in dieser Konstruktion kommt es auch selten vor, den Dativ zu benutzen.

Noch mal zurück zum "wegen dem" als landschaftlichen Gebraucht. Dieses Phänomen habe ich nun über das letzte halbe Jahr so intensiv beobachtet, dass ich fast sagen könnte, dass kaum ein Deutscher ohne kurze Denkpause den Genitiv mit "wegen" verwenden würde. Es mag in anderen Regionen noch im Gebrauch sein, den Genitiv ganz normal zu verwenden, aber schon wenn es zur Aggression kommt, hört es auf mit dem Genitiv:

Ach, wegen *dei'm blöden Bein* bin ich hingeflogen!
Oh nein, und das alles wegen *mir*!
Wegen *wem* machen wir diese Arbeit hier eigentlich?


----------



## jebyler

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Ach ja, das möchte ich auch mal klären.
> 
> Der Duden:
> Bis hier klar.
> Hier stehe ich auf dem Schlauch: Ist "wegen Geschäfte verreist sein" falsch? Wenn ja, warum? Klar, "Geschäfte" kann auch ein Nominativ und ein Akkusativ sein, aber wenn es dem "wegen" folgt, ist es bestimmt ein Genitiv.
> 
> Hilfe, bitte.
> 
> Jana



"wegen Geschäfte verreist sein" wäre meines Wissens falsch, man müßte "wegen Geschäfte*n* verreist sein" sagen/schreiben.  Der Substantiv muß der Fall immer angepasst sein.

So wie ich es verstehe, wird der Genativfall immer weniger hergenommen, und stattdessen für dessen Zwecken der Dativfall immer häufiger benuzt.  Ich weiß leider nicht warum.  Vielleicht liegt es daran, daß wiebliche Substantive die gleiche Form nehmen bei der Genativ sowie bei der Dativ, und alles wird vereinfacht wenn es einen Genativfall außer bei der Possesiv nicht mehr gibt...  Ich persönlich bevorzüge die langsam altmodische Genativfall, wenn es einen Wahl zwischen Genativ und Dativ gibt, sowie bei den Präpositionen.

Vielleicht kann jemand anders das alles ergänzen???


----------



## Henryk

jebyler said:
			
		

> "wegen Geschäfte verreist sein" wäre meines Wissens falsch, man müsste "wegen Geschäfte*n* verreist sein" sagen/schreiben. DerBeim Substantiv muss der Fall immer angepasst sein.
> 
> So, wie ich es verstehe, wird der Genitivfall (eigentlich auch richtig - der Genitiv erlebt wirklich einen *Fall*, weil er vom Dativ immer mehr verdrängt wird.  )immer weniger hergenommen (kein Komma) und stattdessen für dessen Zwecken der Dativfall immer häufiger benutzt. Ich weiß leider nicht warum. Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass weibliche Substantive die gleiche Form nehmen bei demr Genitiv die gleiche Form nehmen sowie bei demr Dativ, und alles wird vereinfacht, wenn es einenden Genitivfall außer bei dereiner Possessivbeschreibung (besseres Wort fällt mir gerade nicht ein) nicht mehr gibt... Ich persönlich bevorzuge denie langsamen altmodischen Genitivfall, wenn es einen Wahlich zwischen Genitiv und Dativ gibt (kein Komma) sowie bei den Präpositionen entscheiden müsste.
> 
> Vielleicht kann jemand anders das alles ergänzen???


Ich habe einige Korrekturen vorgenommen. 

"wegen Geschäften verreist" - das wäre richtig!


----------



## jebyler

Henryk said:
			
		

> Ich habe einige Korrekturen vorgenommen.
> 
> "wegen Geschäften verreist" - das wäre richtig!



Henryk, du bist fast so schlimm wie damals in der Schüle meinen Englischleher.    Aber es ist doch gut die Korrekture zu sehen.  Und kann ich auch dazu sage:  Ich Hasse diese blöde neue Rechtschreibung!!!!  Es war ja mal schwer genung das schöne alte Rechtschreibung voller ß usw. zu lernen.  Und jetzt muß man alles umlernen!   Ich habe dann gehört, daß ein bißchen davon (oder das ganze?) wieder aufs Alte versetzt werden sollte.  Mann weißt nicht immer was tun, so bis dann bleibe ich stürr und schreibe mit ß.

Change is hard sometimes.....  and not always good.

So, Rechtgeschrieben oder nicht, ist meine Erklärung für jana ungefähr richtig???


----------



## Henryk

Deine Meinung dazu ist nachvollziehbar. 

An Jana:

http://de.wiktionary.org/wiki/Gesch%C3%A4ft

Die Varianten, die *theoretisch* gingen, wären:

Wegen Geschäfte vereist... -> klingt ein wenig eigenartig
Wegen Geschäften verreist... -> ist in Ordnung
Wegen der Geschäfte verreist... -> ist in Ordnung

Die Regel lautet:

*wegen (vor bekleidetem Hauptwort) - Genitiv*
_Bsp.: weges des schlechten Wetters, wegen der Sonne_

*wegen (vor unbekleidetem Hauptwort) - Dativ/Genitiv*
_Bsp.: wegen Mord(es) angeklagt, wegen Umbau(s) geschlossen_


----------



## gaer

Somewhere there is at least one very fine post from MrMagoo about this subject in which, I believe, he made it clear that the use of dative with "genitive only" prepositions is not a new thing and can be defended historically. If I am right, I hope he will "reappear" and point us towards the former thread.

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

Mir fällt gerade noch ein, dass ich mir oft selbst zu helfen versuche, wenn ich weiß, dass ich "wegen" nehmen muss, aber mir kein weibliches Synonym einfällt. Oft klappt es, den Artikel einfach wegzulassen. Neulich wollte ich "wegen des Schnees" sagen, das klang aber blöd und alle hätten seltsam geguckt, auch "wegen dem Schnee" kam mir in den Sinn, aber damit würde ich mich selbst betrügen, also dachte ich an "wegen Schnee". Und damit dieser fehlende Artikel nicht auffällt, kann man schnell "wegm Schnee" sagen, damit impliziert man zwar den Dativartikel, aber es ist lange nicht so auffällig falsch, wie als würde ich "dem" extra noch betonen.


----------



## Kajjo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> kann man schnell "wegm Schnee" sagen, damit impliziert man zwar den Dativartikel, aber es ist lange nicht so auffällig falsch, wie als würde ich "dem" extra noch betonen.



Aua! Das ist doch aber kein ernstgemeinter Vorschlag? Natürlich kann man in Gegenden, in denen Dialekt gesprochen wird, mit schlampiger Aussprache so einiges herausholen, aber das kann doch keine Antwort auf Janas Frage nach Möglichkeiten der Verwendung von "wegen" sein!

Die zweite unterstrichene Konstruktion läßt einem die Haare zu Berge stehen!

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Aua! Das ist doch aber kein ernstgemeinter Vorschlag? Natürlich kann man in Gegenden, in denen Dialekt gesprochen wird, mit schlampiger Aussprache so einiges herausholen, aber das kann doch keine Antwort auf Janas Frage nach Möglichkeiten der Verwendung von "wegen" sein!
> 
> Die zweite unterstrichene Konstruktion läßt einem die Haare zu Berge stehen!
> 
> Kajjo


 
Meinst du damit, dass du in einem Gespräch "wegen des Schnees kann ich nicht kommen" sagen würdest? Das bezweifle ich stark ...

In einer formellen Situation (Referat, Vorstellungsgespräch etc.) kann man sich da noch kontrollieren, aber ansonsten geht einem der Genitiv kaum über die Lippen. Schon gar nicht, wenn man wütend ist.


----------



## Henryk

> Meinst du damit, dass du in einem Gespräch "wegen des Schnees kann ich nicht kommen" sagen würdest? Das bezweifle ich stark ...


Ich weiß nicht, was du in diesem Fall hast. Ich finde die Version sehr schön und nutze die auch. Generell ist der Genitiv ein schöner Kasus, aus dem man sehr schöne Formulierungen herausholen kann.


----------



## gaer

I have a question for all of you.

…wegen dem Schnee… is more common than …wegen des Schnees on the Internet, at least according to the Googling I just did.

I am very aware that frequency does not mean that something is correct. Again, I will mention this:

Results 1 - 10 of about 201,000 for "for my wife and I".  
Results 1 - 10 of about 63,500 for "for my wife and me".  

Even most people who are rather liberal about usage in English will say immediately that the first, with "I", is simply wrong. End of discussion.

So, in the case of wegen + dative, do all of you view this as a sign of ignorance, sloppy writing/speaking, bad habits, etc.?

At any rate, apparently "wegen dem Schnee", even if it wrong, with no defense, seems to be a typical "native" mistake.

Gaer


----------



## jebyler

Gaer,

Wegen + dativ is totally legit, according to all of the grammer books I had back in school, and according to Duden as quoted by jana previously in this thread.


----------



## morx

I would say one out of ten people of my peers say "Wegen des Schnees..." - which is actually the only correct way to say it (as far as I know).
I think there is a humorous book on this called " Der Dativ ist dem Genetiv sein Tod". The heading should actually read " Der Dativ ist der Tod des Genitivs", I think.


----------



## Jana337

jebyler said:
			
		

> Gaer,
> 
> Wegen + dativ is totally legit, according to all of the grammer books I had back in school, and according to Duden as quoted by jana previously in this thread.


Please read it again:


> Umgangssprachlich und landschaftlich wird wegen häufig mit dem Dativ verbunden: Wegen dem Hund fuhr sie nicht in Urlaub. Dieser Gebrauch gilt standardsprachlich als nicht korrekt.


The Duden says that it is common but incorrect (except for cases discussed in this thread and perhaps some more exceptions).

Jana


----------



## Henryk

Es ist eigentlich auch Gang und Gebe (zumindest hier in Berlin) statt Personalpronomen ganz einfach einen bestimmten Artikel zu setzen. Z. B.:

_Kennst du die (Alte) da?_
_Was will der (Kerl) denn?_

Das ist jedoch ziemlich pejorativ. Bei "wegen" wird das ganz heikel.

A: "Siehst du den da?"
B: "Ja, wieso?"
A: "Wegen dem bin ich meinen Job los!"

Würde da jemand von euch sagen: "Wegen des bin ich meinen Job los"? Verbreitet muss diese Nutzung ja sein, sonst gäbe es ein bekanntes Lied von Fanta 4 nicht.


----------



## gaer

morx said:
			
		

> I would say one out of ten people of my peers say "Wegen des Schnees..." - which is actually the only correct way to say it (as far as I know).


But on the Net it is about half and half. 

Possibly many people correct themselves when they write, even informally. I know this is true for me. 

Gaer


----------



## gaer

Henryk said:
			
		

> Es ist eigentlich auch Gang und Gebe (zumindest hier in Berlin) statt Personalpronomen ganz einfach einen bestimmten Artikel zu setzen. Z. B.:
> 
> _Kennst du die (Alte) da?_
> _Was will der (Kerl) denn?_
> 
> Das ist jedoch ziemlich pejorativ. Bei "wegen" wird das ganz heikel.
> 
> A: "Siehst du den da?"
> B: "Ja, wieso?"
> A: "Wegen dem bin ich meinen Job los!"
> 
> Würde da jemand von euch sagen: "Wegen des bin ich meinen Job los"? Verbreitet muss diese Nutzung ja sein, sonst gäbe es ein bekanntes Lied von Fanta 4 nicht.


Isn't this a perfect example of how the way we speak defies all logic? 

Gaer


----------



## morx

Yes, speech is much sloppier than writing...and often people don't hear that it's wrong.


----------



## Kajjo

Henryk said:
			
		

> Würde da jemand von euch sagen: "Wegen des bin ich meinen Job los"? Verbreitet muss diese Nutzung ja sein, sonst gäbe es ein bekanntes Lied von Fanta 4 nicht.



Nein, die korrekte Wendung lautet: "Seinetwegen bin ich..."
Genauso wie es statt "wegen dir" richtig "deinetwegen" heißt.

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

Henryk said:
			
		

> Es ist eigentlich auch gang und gäbe (zumindest hier in Berlin) statt Personalpronomen ganz einfach einen bestimmten Artikel zu setzen. Z. B.:
> 
> _Kennst du die (Alte) da?_
> _Was will der (Kerl) denn?_
> 
> Das ist jedoch ziemlich pejorativ. Bei "wegen" wird das ganz heikel.
> 
> A: "Siehst du den da?"
> B: "Ja, wieso?"
> A: "Wegen dem bin ich meinen Job los!"
> 
> Würde da jemand von euch sagen: "Wegen des bin ich meinen Job los"? Verbreitet muss diese Nutzung ja sein, sonst gäbe es ein bekanntes Lied von Fanta 4 nicht.


 
Man würde doch "dessentwegen" sagen, oder? Ich sehe bei "wegen des Schnees" auch nichts Falsches, aber es klingt zu gestelzt, halt zu korrekt.


----------



## Henryk

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Nein, die korrekte Wendung lautet: "Seinetwegen bin ich..."
> Genauso wie es statt "wegen dir" richtig "deinetwegen" heißt.
> 
> Kajjo


Ja, das weiß ich ja. Ich mochte mit dem Beispiel lediglich andeuten, wie falsch so ein allseits genutzter Satz sein kann und um viel eigenartiger die "eigentlich richtige" Version davon klingen kann. 

Von gutem richtigen Deutsch war keine Rede.


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> Results 1 - 10 of about 201,000 for "for my wife and I".
> Results 1 - 10 of about 63,500 for "for my wife and me".


 
Gaer, try this:

Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *264.000* für *"between you and i*. (*0,19* Sekunden)
Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *1.660.000* für *"between you and me*. (*0,24* Sekunden)

This is much more precise, because in your example people could have in mind something like "for my wife and I were not able to disagree".


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Gaer, try this:
> 
> Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *264.000* für *"between you and i*. (*0,19* Sekunden)
> Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *1.660.000* für *"between you and me*. (*0,24* Sekunden)
> 
> This is much more precise, because in your example people could have in mind something like "for my wife and I were not able to disagree".


Interesting. More:

Your search - "a gift for my wife and me" - did not match any documents. 
Results 1 - 10 of about 27 for "a gift for my wife and I".
Your search - "a surprise for my wife and me" - did not match any documents. 
Results 1 - 7 of about 21 for "a surprise for my wife and I".

When a proper noun is used, the "error" is increased, I think.

The error is more common in certain phrases, and I would be more likely to make the same mistake in speech. MrMagoo had a theory that as the "I" becomes separated farther from the first noun, it sounds more natural when it is "wrong".

This is why it seemed to me that "wegen dem", without a noun following, is hard to evaluate as a "mistake" but rather seems a natural, informal speech pattern.

This is what I think the point was here:


			
				Henryk said:
			
		

> A: "Siehst du den da?"
> B: "Ja, wieso?"
> A: "Wegen dem bin ich meinen Job los!"


Once again, I am "out of my depth", but I would not think that someone who answered in this way, in informal conversation, would be judged as ignorant, and using something correct "meinetwegen"??? might sound awfully stiff in such an informal situation.

But this is only a guess. 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

To come back to our German discussion, I'd like you to consider this:

Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *110* für *"deinetwegen hab ich*. (*0,14* Sekunden) 
Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *742* für *"wegen dir hab ich*. (*0,05* Sekunden) 

Isn't this surprisning? 



			
				gaer said:
			
		

> Once again, I am "out of my depth", but I would not think that someone who answered in this way, in informal conversation, would be judged as ignorant, and using something correct "meinetwegen"??? might sound awfully stiff in such an informal situation.


 
That's exactly what I wanted to clarify in my earlier posts. If you are aggressive and annyed anyway, you don't feel like expressing yourself correctly, but like what you have in mind at the moment. That's why we often use the dative with wegen, because if you are already angry, it sounds kind of ridiculous to say "Ach, wegen deines blöden Beines bin ich nun verletzt!"


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> To come back to our German discussion, I'd like you to consider this:
> 
> Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *110* für *"deinetwegen hab ich*. (*0,14* Sekunden)
> Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *742* für *"wegen dir hab ich*. (*0,05* Sekunden)
> 
> Isn't this surprisning?


Not so much suprising as interesting, to me. But I have to admit that I did check, in much the same way. 


> …That's why we often use the dative with wegen, because if you are already angry, it sounds kind of ridiculous to say "Ach, wegen deines blöden Beines bin ich nun verletzt!"


Actually, in that case I would have no idea what most people would say when they were angry. I think you have to speak German as a native to know that. 

Gaer


----------



## Kajjo

Hm, ich habe keine Studien in verschiedenen sozialen Schichten durchgeführt, aber das Wochenende über in meinem Bekanntenkreis mal darauf geachtet: Es gibt genug Situationen, wo man auch im ärgerlichen Zustand "Mist, nur deinetwegen kommen wir jetzt zu spät!" sagt. Ich glaube daher nicht, daß das so ungewöhnlich ist -- es hängt wohl vorallem davon ab, wie gewählt man sich im Alltag ausdrückt. 

Ich gebe aber zu, daß viele "wegen dir" sagen und es auch für mich nicht mehr derart falsch klingt klingt. die von Jana eingangs zitierte Duden-Regel paßt wirklich gut: Es ist nicht standardsprachlich, aber umgangssprachlich verbreitet.

Kajjo


----------

